# Somebody murdered my son Michael tonite



## Marty (Jun 10, 2006)

They were drunk. Hit and run. They are looking for him.

MY BEAUTIFUL SON MICHAEL IS DEAD

God help us please

cannot be online

Please pray for us


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Jun 10, 2006)

I AM SO SORRY MARTY!!!! (((((HUGS)))))) MY PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IN THIS TIME OF SORROW!

Sherry


----------



## Secret22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh hunni, all my thoughts, prayers, love etc is wif you. What a horrible tradgety.

Lots of hugs and kisses to you and your family and remember that you have all the love from your forum family.

MWAAH MWAAH. x0x0x0

Charlie


----------



## susanne (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I've been sitting here with my fingers poised over the keys, but I cannot find the words to say --

If I could, I would jump on a plane and be with you right now, I want to hug you and cry with you This is just unbelievable.

You who are so utterly kind, caring -- the best-hearted being in the world should not have to endure such pain!

Anything I try to say is so inadequate...

susanne


----------



## Robin1 (Jun 10, 2006)

OH Marty, I am so sorry, I just don't know what to say. :no: :no: There are no words. I only know you and your family through this forum but I sit here stunned and in tears. Prayers are coming to you and your family.




:



:



:



:



:



:

Robin


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG I am sitting here shaking hoping this is not true.

Marty, I am so sorry.


----------



## Mona (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG Marty, I am at a loss for words. I sure never expected such an outcome from Sheryl's initial post about it earlier tonight. I feel sick to my stomach over this. I sooooo want it to NOT be true. I can only imagine the pain and the grief that you and your family are going through at this time. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty I am so so sorry! Our condolences.



:



:

Tiffany


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty I am so very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what it must be like to have your wonderful child ripped from you by such a senseless crime. My prayers go out to you and your family. Lori


----------



## CMR (Jun 10, 2006)

I know there is nothing to be said that could ease your grief, but I am truly sorry for your loss. News like this is the worst kind to read. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Happy Valley (Jun 10, 2006)

I will pray for you and your family. I've typed and deleted several things, but there is nothing else that I can say. You are in my thoughts.

Stacye


----------



## Jill (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty I don't know what to say. My friend Kim just emailed me and told me. My head is spinning and there are a lot of tears here. There aren't enough words to say what I'm thinking and feeling. This is the most awful heart wrenching thing I have even known in our forum family.


----------



## C & C Farms (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty - My heart just sank into my stomach when reading your post! I'm so very sorry! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}

God Bless...


----------



## jdomep (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty I am so sorry - I just can't stop the tears.

Prayers to you and your family.

God Bless...


----------



## Becky (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty, prayers to you during this senseless tragedy.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh my dear Lord, Marty...I am totally speechless......you and your family have my very deepest symapthies, may Micheal be flying with the angels.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jun 10, 2006)

Dearest Marty:

No words, just prayers and sending love.

Nita


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I'm so sorry. I'm crying just reading this. I hope they find the person!!


----------



## strass (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty, I am so sorry. I wish there were something I could say or do. If there is anything at all that you need, please just let us know.

I never had a chance to meet him, but enjoyed hearing all your stories of such an upstanding young man. I'm sitting here with tears running down my face as I try to figure out why this has to happen to a youth with so much promise.

May God bless you and your family... may he bring you peace in the knowledge that your wonderful son has gone home to be with Our Father.


----------



## minicuteness (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty, I feel so bad for you. I am so sorry. I will pray for you and him tonight.



:


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 10, 2006)

I've started and stopped this so many times....I can't see good so have backspaced and started over, anyway I hope that I've not posted more than once.

I don't know what to say. My God Marty I can't find the words and in a time like this it's human nature to want to say something to comfort. I am so very sorry this has happened to your beautiful son, so so sorry. I wish I could help you I'll pray for you. Please know that I as we all here are am here to try to help you carry this burden. This is an unbelievable tragedy for someone to go through. Love and hugs, Debby


----------



## Mijke (Jun 10, 2006)

:no:

Marty, I'm so sorry that this happened to your family.... Sending lots of positive thoughts, thinking of you all...


----------



## MBennettp (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh NO! Marty there are no words I can say that will ease the hurt but please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Mary


----------



## Barbie (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty-

I don't know what to say - words are so little. Pleae know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. My heartfelt sympathy goes out to you all.

Barbie


----------



## Robin1 (Jun 10, 2006)

WHENEVER a good child dies, an angel of God comes down from heaven, takes the child in his arms, spreads out his great white wings, and flies with him over all the places which the child had loved during his life. Then he gathers a large handful of flowers, which he carries up to the Almighty, that they may bloom more brightly in heaven than they do on earth.

These words were spoken by an angel of God, as he carried a child up to heaven, and the child listened as if in a dream. Then they passed over well-known spots, where he had often played, and through beautiful gardens full of lovely flowers.

Then the child opened his eyes and looked into the glorious happy face of the angel, and at the same moment they found themselves in that heavenly home where all is happiness and joy. And God pressed the child to His heart, and wings were given him so that he could fly with the angel, hand in hand.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 10, 2006)

God be with you and yours, Marty. I am truely sorry for your great loss.

God bless

Fran


----------



## Minimor (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty, I saw the post last night about the accident, but I was not expecting to see this news here this morning when I logged on here.

I am so very, very sorry.

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family in thsi time of sorrow.

Holly


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jun 10, 2006)

: [SIZE=18pt]I'm so sorry. I just got your message of my thread. I'm sending all of our prayers and love to you and your family. I only wish I lived closer and had gotten to meet him. I know how much you love your kids and he sounded like a good boy. Just remember that we are here for you to talk or just to listen to you vent. I hope they find the person or that the person gets a clue and turns him or herself in. Again I'm so sorry.[/SIZE]

Hugs and love coming your way.



:


----------



## minisch (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh my god...... Marty I don't know what to say. I'm stunned, I feel I know your kids. My prayers are with your family. I am so sorry.

Sue Hartley


----------



## Tam VanderWerf (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty - you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. I cannot imagine what you are going through. I hope all the prayers from your Forum family bring you comfort. If there is anything we can do, please let us know.


----------



## Cathy_H (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh my - Marty may not be able to make it through this - God help her - give her strength! Bless all of the family & loved ones.


----------



## Karin - NaKar Miniatures (Jun 10, 2006)

OH GOSH, Marty!!!!  I am sooo sorry about the loss of your son! I lost my son 8 years ago at the age of 15. There is nothing worse than losing child. :no: :no: :no: There isn't anything anyone can say to take the pain away. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family. {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}



:



::crybaby:


----------



## qtrrae (Jun 10, 2006)

OH Marty and family,

I am praying so hard for you as you deal with this. I know, I have been there and there is nothing in the whole world that can even begin to compare to the loss of your precious child.

The hurt is so strong, I felt sick to my stomach as I read this, it brings back all the memories.

Hugs and prayers Marty, for you and your family.

These words "Those Who Live In The Lord, Never See Each Other For The Last Time" were my sole comfort during the loss of our son, Kerry. I KNOW in my heart that someday I will see Kerry, again.

May they help you with your grief in even some small way.


----------



## luckymeacres (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your wonderful son Marty..... I just don't know what to say. We have never met but I feel as though I know you like a sister from all your posts.

I will be praying for you and your whole family.


----------



## minih (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG Marty I am sitting here stunned. I don't know what to say except I feel so deeply for you in your time of sorrow. I wish we were close enough I could hug you very tightly. No mother should have to feel the pain you are now. Tears are running down my face, if you should need anything that I can help at all with, please feel free to call. Anytime. My thoughts will be with you today helping to hold you up.....hang in there Marty.


----------



## WeeOkie (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I'm just shocked to read of this terrible tragedy. None of us here can imagine what pain you are going through, unless they too have lost a child. My prayers are with you, that somehow through the grace of God, you can make it through this.

Rita


----------



## shortymisty (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty

Sending prayers, love, hugs to you and your family. This entire forum is there for you maybe not in physical body but in prayer, love and holding you up in this horrible time.

Tracy


----------



## sharon (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG!!!!! No words....So VERY sorry to hear this!!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jun 10, 2006)

I just got a note too and came on to add my prayers....Marty I am so very sorry. I just can't find any other words....

-Amy


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Jun 10, 2006)

No words. Many prayers. I'm so sorry...


----------



## CKC (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty- I also, have thought and thought about what I could say..... I e-mailed Jill as soon as saw this. I couldn't believe it. I went out to feed just in total shock.

I'm praying for you and your family.

Kim


----------



## Sonya (Jun 10, 2006)

I am so sorry Marty - my deepest sympathies. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## whiskeyranch (Jun 10, 2006)

So sorry. My heart aches for your family. Prayers and Strength to all of you.


----------



## justaboutgeese (Jun 10, 2006)

It goes without saying that you and yours will be in my prayers. I know the joy and at times frustration this young man brought into your lives. Cherish his memory and we shall all be praying for him and your family.


----------



## AngieA (Jun 10, 2006)

There are no words they have all been said...I am so sorry no parent ever needs to hear the words you were told ...God Bless you and your family.....I am so sorry.


----------



## Amy (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers & hugs to you & your family Marty.

There is nothing I can say to ease your pain. I can feel your pain, as we have lost both a son & a grandson.

It is every mother's worst pain to be imagined. God will give you the strength to get past this , but it changes your life forever.

If you ever want to email me to just talk I will be always available to listen.

God bless you all. Thoughts & prayers are with you !! Love Amelia


----------



## Korinne (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty I am so sorry for the loss of your son. My prayers are with you and Jerry and your other son at this difficult time. Micheal was a fine boy who brought so much laughter, and sometimes tears, into all our lives with his love of all beings and his amazing courage.

I am so sorry.


----------



## Marnie (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh, no, I am so, so sorry, words just escape me! I will pray every day for you and your family to get through this ordeal in your time of sorrow. I wish there was more that I could do for you Marty.


----------



## bcody (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty, I am so sorry, I don't know what to say, but you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty and family,

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. Your family is very much in my prayers.

Thank you so much for sharing your son with us over the years and allowing us to know him. It is such a loss for our forum family.

The distance between us may not allow me to hop in the truck and drive down, but please know it does not keep my from listening, or offering a helping hand in other ways. If I can help in any way, name it, I will do my best to do what is needed. Whether it is needed today, tomorrow, or next month, please let me know.

Prayers continue your way as long as needed.

Take care of yourself please.

Love you!


----------



## Leihala (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh dear Marty - lots of love and strength to you and Jerry at this terrible time. As you know Michael will always be in your heart and he would want you to take care of yourself.

Sherrie


----------



## JO~* (Jun 10, 2006)

No words can come to mind right now, only tears.

I am so so sorry. I wish I could be there to hug and stand by you.

Jo


----------



## minisandmore (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty, I pray that God will give you peace, rest, and strength. He will. He is able. Robin1's post is wonderful. I was absolutly moved reading it. I pray that you will find some support with others who have experienced this same tragedy. There is power in prayer, I will keep you in my prayers many times daily. Your family as well. Love you dear. Misty in Jonesborough,TN


----------



## billiethekid40 (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, there are just no words. I wish I could be there, but know that I am there in spirit. There is nothing I can say that can take the pain away, but oh I wish there were something I could do...


----------



## wildoak (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty......I don't have the words, I am sorry beyond what I can express. God give you strength.

Jan


----------



## Denise (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty I am so sorry for what you and your family are going through. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Please take care of yourself and know that we are all praying for you.


----------



## Kootenay (Jun 10, 2006)

:no: Marty, i'm so terribly sorry for your loss :no: . What a terrible tragedy. There are no words to describe the loss of a child. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

: Kim


----------



## lvponies (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh, Marty!!! I am so, so very sorry!! There is nothing I can say that will relieve your pain and heartbreak. My prayers are with you and your family. I am so sorry.


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't know how I could have not seen this post till today. I am deeply sorry. I can not imagine the grief you are going through. I am deeply sorry fro your loss.

Shellie


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty.. I am BEGGING YOU to please take care of yourself I cant even imagine nor will I pretend to. KNow that my heart is breaking along with yours and I am doing my best to stay strong to at least be able to help you in some way. I wish I had the words as I am sorry sounds so well just not enough to even cover any of this but I dont think there even are any words.

I am also so very worried about you you MUST take care of yourself now even though it is the last thought on your mind


----------



## wcr (Jun 10, 2006)

Like everyone else reading this post I am sitting here with tears running down my face. I don't have the words to help ease your pain but just know that we all feel your loss and are grieving with you. May you find comfort in all the support offered by your forum family.

Much love and hugs, Kathi


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty and family. Words cannot express how sorry I am for your loss. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Please take care of yourself.

HUGS.....Carol


----------



## minimama (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh God this just can't be true. Marty I know that if we could, we would all be on planes and in cars headed your way right now. I expected to read this mornign that he had a broken leg and you had really let him have it about how dangerous those motorcycles are, but never ever to read this. I just don't understadn how this could happen. Everything was just beginning for him. God Marty, i am so so sorry. Oh my, I just can't say how sorry I am.

In spirit, I am there with you.

All my love your way, and to Jerry and Dan too.

Stacy


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 10, 2006)

I have typed, deleted, typed and retyped over and over. Marty, I am helpless as there is nothing I can say or do... :no:

My heart goes out to you and your family. I will keep you in my prayers - please know there is a world of people out here who are thinking of you.

Liz R.


----------



## JeanS (Jun 10, 2006)

*Marty, Jerry and Dan, I am in shock, no words can express how bad I feel for you. Hugs and Prayers to all of you. May everyone be reminded that drinking and driving don't mix.*Jean


----------



## miniwhinny (Jun 10, 2006)

oh my gosh, I'm SO SORRY, I can't imagine. God bless you and your family at this time (((HUGS)))


----------



## slaneyrose (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I cannot express how sad I feel for you.....I lost my husband to suicide several years ago and know the pain of death..but your child......I wouldnt presume to compare, all I can say to you and your husband is my heart is breaking for you, I am crying for you as I write this.....you are in my prayers, now and in the dark days ahead.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG Marty I'm so sorry. I wish I was there to comfort you. ((((HUGS)))) and I'll pray for you and your family.

Jamie


----------



## luvmymini2 (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG !!! Oh Marty,I don't know what to say.... I am sooo sorry .My heart is breaking for you I am crying with you..you all will be in my prayers.....


----------



## LindaL (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty....I just cant even imagine what you are going thru right now...I am in shock and devastated for you!! Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. I just cant even believe this has happened.... :no:


----------



## Bluebell (Jun 10, 2006)

The correct words escape me. Know that you are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh dear Lord...please give this family the strength to get through this together....what a tragic loss of a wonderful young man. When I lost my 59yr old sister to Lou Gerigs disease this January...I couldnt understand why...she was the kool-aid Mom on the block...children were her life. Marty...I pray my sis can take Michaels hand and watch over him. While the pain is so overwhelming, please find peace that he is not suffering and is walking in paradise. Our hearts go out to you all. Connie & Tim


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, Jerry and Dan,

I can't find the words to express my sympathies right now, it all seems so unfair and like a bad nightmare. I am so sorry and sad for all that you all are going through. Sending my love, thoughts and prayers for you all. I look forward to knowing the monster responsible for this is behind bars! May God bless you and give you the strength you'll need.

With My Deepest Sympathy. I am SO sorry.

Jodi


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Dear God...I am so sorry Marty...I just don't have the words to express how badly I feel for you...My thoughts and Prayers are for you and your Family at this time.

God Bless, and keep you all.


----------



## djskid (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty,

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family, now and in the coming days.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 10, 2006)

Just yesterday I was talking with my father about how we never ever know if it's the last time we'll see somone and how easily life can be snuffed out with no warning. I was trying to make the point that I don't like the way we've been parting angry in the mornings recently. And then to come on here and read the threads about how you were going to work on fences this weekend, and mundane things like complaining about blisters, and then...he's gone. It just floored me.

My coworkers finally asked what was wrong when they saw the tears streaking down my face. All I could say was that a friend's son had just been killed by a drunk driver. I am so, so sorry. Like the others I am at a loss as to what to say. We here on the Forum grieve with you and hold you and your family in our hearts. How must poor Dan be feeling? My god.

My god.

Leia


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty, I am so very sorry for you. That is just aweful and I feel so bad that this has happened. I wish there was more that I could say, or something I could do to take away your pain. I just want you to know that my prayers are with you and your whole family. Things like this are never easy, nor fair.


----------



## coopermini (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty,

Not much more can be said that hasn't already. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!

Mark


----------



## Southern_Heart (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG! Marty I am so so sorry! You have our condolences.

Hugs

Joyce


----------



## 1 is not enough (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I am so sorry tears are streaming down my face. You and your family are in my thoughts.

Karen


----------



## Miniv (Jun 10, 2006)

My God........I wish I lived closer so I could give you a hug.

Words just don't cut it.

MA


----------



## Ojai Minis (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty,

I am so so sorry about your loss of your precious son. I don't have many words say, just I"m sorry. I have not lost a family member to a drunk driver but our family has been on the other side where it was a family members drunk driving that killed someone. It is so sad on either side. Please take good care of yourself and let others help you get through this. You will get through it. You are a strong person and Michael would want you to continue on.

Sending loving thoughts to your whole family.

Hugs,

Liz V.


----------



## McBunz (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty....I am so sorry that you have to go through this...You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 10, 2006)

I was not on the Forum last evening, and early this AM, got an "action canceled' notice, so knew none of what had happened until I opened it up just after coming in from chores just now....

I cannot imagine any more devastating event... words simply can't convey how my heart hurts for you, Marty, and for Jerry and Dan. May you have comfort from all the memories of your wonderful son-and also in the sure knowledge that Michael is petting Frosty at the Rainbow Bridge, and they will enter Heaven together in God's grace. I wish I could be there to put my arms around you all....I am normally not an emotional type, but tears are blurring my ability to type. Oh, Lord, I am so very, VERY sorry.....

God be with you and the family, and know that there is a vast army of people across the WORLD, who are holding you all foremost in their hearts and prayers during this heartrending time....

With my heart,

Margo


----------



## Kim (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, Jerry and Dan,

What a horrible tragedy. There are no words adequate at a time like this. I cannot even begin to imagine the pain that you must be in. You are in all of our thoughts. .. {{Hugs}}


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 10, 2006)

This is something so horrible and so senseless.

I am angry and crying and wondering what I can do for you, even though I am very far away.

I feel helpless.

Sending love and sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Stacy Score (Jun 10, 2006)

Dearest Marty,

My heart aches for you, my prayers are with you and your family. If there is anything we can do, just let us know -

Hugs to you all,

Stacy


----------



## RallyZ (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty,

I only know about you and your family from this forum but I have enjoyed reading your posts

about the horses and family that you love so much.

I am so, so sorry to hear that you now have to deal with the greatest pain a mother could ever

have to bear. I know that your family and friends will be there to help you find the strength you

will need to carry on from this senseless tragedy.

There is a great ache in my heart for you today.

Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you as well.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty, Jerry & Dan! OMG ! What a horrible tragedy! :no: I AM SO SORRY!

I also have typed and retyped this numerous times and been unable to come up with anything that has not already been said. Your Family has OUR DEEPEST SYPATHY in your time of sorrow. Michael was a fine young man and this is such a HORRIBLE, TOTALLY PREVENTABLE TRAGEDY! I hope they find out who did this!

As a mother of two grown children myself I can not imagine what you are going through right now.

Marty, your whole family will be in my thoughts and prayers... ((((HUGS)))

Sincerely,

Tim & Jeri Hasenohrl


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG. Oh Marty....

I'm rarely on the forum these days, what with moving, but something made me go to it this morning, and I can't believe this, I don't want it to be true, not your wonderful son! It feels like the whole world is in mourning over Michael... sweet boy, Godspeed. *crying*


----------



## Marylou (Jun 10, 2006)

Dear Marty, read about it on Seven Acres forum. Just can't believe it. Arnie & I extend our condolances to you and your family.




:


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Garrison Family, my heart goes out to you as you take care of the immediacy

of putting your precious Michael to rest.

This is a tragedy of such tremendous porportions that every parent lives is sheer

terror of.

Losing anyone you love is heartbreaking, at any time, but losing your child is

beyond the scope of our minds and hearts.

Love each other, hug each other, hold each other close....be strong together.

Sending you prayers and strength and many condolences.


----------



## Jenn (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry Marty. I can't even begin to find the words. Just know that we love you.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG, I am soooooo very sorry, I am sitting here in shock & can't stop the tears. I am soooo very sorry Marty. My heart goes out to you and Jerry and Dan, please know you are all in my thoughs and prayers.


----------



## angie21467 (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG Marty, I just read about this horrible news on Seven Acres forum. I am so sorry for your loss. Please know your forum family is here with love, support, and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## yvonne_89 (Jun 10, 2006)

marty, I dont know what to say. I am so sorry



. Remember that you have us if you want to talk to someone. We are here for you.

{{{hugs}}

When I was at work today, the only thing that i culd think of was you, your famely and your son.





I am so sorry :no:


----------



## runamuk (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty all I can offer is cyber hugs and know that my thoughts are with you and your family..................this is so terribly tragic................

(((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty,

Oh.


----------



## Manyspots (Jun 10, 2006)

Please know you are all in our thoughts and prayers. Just can't find the right words other than to let you know we are thinking of your precious family. Love from us in Iowa, Lavonne


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, we love you.

I am so sorry, there just are not the words, I know.

I am so very, very sorry.

Look after yourself, my love.


----------



## Dandy (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I don't post on here very often, but I do read many posts and I have always felt a kinship with you. You have always seemed to be such a caring person. I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful son. I just looked at the pictures that were posted and I'm sitting here now crying. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Russ (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, Lavonne just emailed me this news. I am so sad for you...... I am praying for all your family. We all love you and are here for you. Love, Russ


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty

No words can express the sorrow I feel for you and your famliy






I quickly grabbed my Bible trying to find a verse to help and strenghen.

Call upon me in the day of trouble I will deliver thee..... Psalms 50:15


----------



## hairicane (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh my GOD!!! I am so very, very sorry for you and your whole family. I can hardly see to type through the tears. What a horrible senseless tragedy. You are all in our prayers, we love you. Jennifer


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I'm in tears as I write this and I dont even know what to say. So please just know that you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. This is just horrible. Marty- please hang in there and here is a big (((hug))) we'll talk later next week. Corinne


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 10, 2006)

Dear Marty, Jerry and Dan.

If we can believe in a wonderous place like the Rainbow Bridge for our beloved pets, we have got to believe in a place even more wonderous for our loved ones when they leave us.

Please be gentle with one another as you learn to deal with this senseless tragedy. The ones who are still with you need your love and support.

You have my very deepest sympathy and you all will definitely be in my prayers.

Donna


----------



## momtotwo (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, You have my deepest sympathy. I'm sending prayers and hugs your way. Love, JoAnn from Florida


----------



## mininik (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, Jerry and Dan... you all will be in my thoughts and prayers... I am so, so sorry...

Hugs,

Nikki


----------



## chandab (Jun 10, 2006)

I just don't know what to say...

Sending {{{{{{hugs}}}}}} and prayers.



:



:



:


----------



## horsegal5 (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Firefall (Jun 10, 2006)

This is what happened to my 9 yr old daughter.

4 yrs on the 26th of June, this is making me sick...............I'm so very sorry.


----------



## DebiM (Jun 10, 2006)

*Marty, no words I can say will help you at a time like this. I honestly can't find anything to say to begin to express my sorrow to each of you. Just know that from this thread alone you can see the love and concern going out to you from all over the world. Hopefully it can give you a small measure of the strength you will need to get through the next days.*

Debi


----------



## mountain_waif (Jun 10, 2006)

You have my very deepest sympathy and you all are in my prayers.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, Jerry and Dan, May God cradle you in his arms and help you endure the terrible loss of your wonderful son and brother. Why the very best is taken from those who love so deeply is always a mystery. I don't know you personally but do know you must be hurting so deeply...we all will try and share your pain. Mary


----------



## Relic (Jun 10, 2006)

We're both sitting here speechless in tears you have our very deepest sympathy Marty and family.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 10, 2006)

Our hearts and thoughts go out to you at this time Marty.

Hold on to your happiest memories of Michael, in the future, they will help ease the pain.

Having previously lost a son in our family, we grieve with you and send you strength today.

Sincerely,

Va Lynda Ann


----------



## Flyte200 (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty i dont know what to say,its very upsetting i am thinking of you and your family at this moment and time...my prayers are with you during this time..

Take Care.


----------



## shane (Jun 10, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OH GOD MARTY I NEVER WANT ANYONE TO GO THROUGH WHAT YOUR ABOUT TO, YOU DONT DESERVE IT!! WHY WHY WHY? LIFE IS SO CRUEL, YOU KNOW IVE BEEN THERE MARTY WITH MY SON AND DAUGHTER :no: , IM HERE IF YOU EVER NEED ME ANYTIME DAY OR NIGHT, I THINK THE WORLD OF YOU, ITS SOOO VERY VERY SAD, GOD GIVE YOU ALL THE STRENGTH YOUR GOING TO NEED


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I've never met you personally yet I feel I know you as your writings here on LB have brought me so much pleasure. I can't hold your hand from so far away, but know that in my heart your hand is in mine. You, Jerry & Dan and all those missing Michael will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Charlotte


----------



## Cimarron (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty and family, I am so sorry for your loss. I am sending prayers and love. Sheila



:


----------



## Sterling (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty....words cannot even begin to express the sorrow and shock I feel at this news. I am so very, very sorry. May God bless you and your family and give you the strength and peace you need to carry you through this trajedy.


----------



## carlenehorse (Jun 10, 2006)

OH Mary I am so sorry you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Carlene


----------



## ajs (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty know you are in our thoughts and prayers. May God help you through your days ahead. Sandy and Al


----------



## Carol Z (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, you and Jerry are living every parents nightmare, and my heart breaks for you. Please accept my sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved son Michael.

Carol Z


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty, I can't believe or even begin to understand how this terrible tragedy can happen!!!! Your beautiful son, your personal angel on earth, I can't stop crying for you and your family. It is every parent's worst nightmare, I am so deeply sad for you I can't even begin to express it.




:



: All I can think about is your recent "cheater" post, that says EVERYTHING about the big hearts you raised in your family. Lost, so senselessly. I wish I could be there to help you through this. My every thought will be with you in the upcoming weeks. (((((MARTY, JERRY, DAN)))))


----------



## Joyce (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I was saddened to read what has happened to your son and I know your heart is breaking and no words that I can say will make it any easier for you to bare.. This is a horrible thing to have happened and my husband and I send condolences your way for you and your family. Keep his memories close to your hearts and God will give you the power to get through this and his memory will always live with you.

Hugs,

Joyce & Tom


----------



## minimayhem (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I haven't been on in months, but my daughter reads the forum regularly and when she told me the devastating news, I had to also send my deepest condolences and prayers to you and your family. You and your family have given me strength, laughter, and showing me how a family really can be as wonderful as yours and yet I've never met you personally. My heart sinks and cries for you all!! It makes me so mad that a drunk driver has taken someone as special as your son. I hope he/she is found and sentenced. But for now I pray for your family to have strength during this devastating time. God Bless you all.

Jenny


----------



## Ferrah (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty & family,

I can't find any words to describe what I want to say.

Deepest sympathies and lots of prayers.


----------



## DunPainted (Jun 10, 2006)

Dearest Marty:

It's incomprehensible that a child goes before a parent. It's not supposed to happen that way.

The mixture of emotions and shock will last for quite some time, as you mourn such a deep loss. Being angry with joyful people in other cars is certainly understandable....."Don't they know I lost my son?"

Crying and aching to the core, when the realization has settled in, is such a painful process no mother should ever endure. Cry, scream, take to your room with the drapes pulled, as mourning takes on many forms. It'll be very difficult to handle your own grief, but watching the pain of Jerry and Dan experience this loss, seems beyond the limits of what one human can handle.

May you be comforted in the thought that Michael knew he was LOVED with all his mama's heart.

Needless to say, prayers for strength and comfort are being sent to "The Mountain" from Wisconsin.

Hugs to you, Sweet Lady,

Cindy


----------



## Mulligans Run (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh my gosh Marty...I am speechless. I have no words that will bring you comfort now. Please know that we are praying for you and your family through this terrible time.

If there is ANYTHING, ANYTHING at all that I can do to help you, please don't hesitate to contact me. I know you'll get alot of offers like this....please let us help you...



: My heart is breaking for you and your family..........


----------



## suz (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty,

I just read your post and could not believe it! I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of Michael. I'm not good in situations like this, but my prayers are with you and your family...

{{HUGS}}


----------



## RAPfrosty (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh my God MArty, I am in total shock! How could such a terrible thing happen to such a wonderful person like you. I don't know what to say!


----------



## wwminis (Jun 10, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Marty & Jerry,[/SIZE]

No words I say will confort you in this time of greif! Just wanted you to know that we are thinking of you and your family and praying that God will give you the strenght to get through this time!

Bill & Wanalynn


----------



## horsehug (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty,

I am so terribly sorry.

I too lost a child years ago, and there is no pain that compares to it!

Just know that you are in my prayers.

Susan O.


----------



## NMMack (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I just cannot find the words... I don't think that there are the words to express the sorrow I feel for you and your family right now. Please know that we are praying for you and Michael, and that God will watch over you during this terrible time... I am so very, very sorry...




:



:



:

Nancy & Mike


----------



## Little Bit (Jun 10, 2006)

*Dear Marty~*

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Hon.

No words can express my sorrow for the loss of your beautiful son Michael.

We love you,

((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))

Janell & her Biscuits



:


----------



## SWA (Jun 10, 2006)

Dear Marty,

I was just speaking with your husband, but our cell reception out here isn't doing to well, and we lost connection. Oh my Marty, my heart is just breaking in two for you and your family. Please, please know you are all in our hearts and in our prayers. God be with you all through this. Oh Marty, just HUGGING you so tightly right now, in heart and in prayer! God be with...


----------



## Meavey (Jun 10, 2006)

Words cannot say enough, just speachless... :no:

Marty IÂ´m so, so, sorry, we are thinking of you girl.



:


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh, Marty - I was so proud to send the Kitty food for Michael to give to his little kitty - and now he's gone - such a beautiful life that did not deserve to end that soon. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. I am going to plant a tree for Michael today.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry...you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, Jerry and Dan if words could somehow fix this you know that all of us would have our fingers flying over our keyboards night and day until you had Michael back. Sadly words nor tears can't fix this and it is all we can offer you in your greatest time of need. I am so, so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope in time that you can find joy in the wonderful times that you had together as a family and not let this tragedy steal those memories from you. Hold each other close now and know that Michael in never far away.

Pam


----------



## virginia (Jun 10, 2006)

Dear Marty, I pray that God gives you the strength to carry on. I remember meeting Michael the couple of times I was there and I remember thinking "What a nice boy, Marty is doing everything right" But, somethings are beyond our abilities to control. I pray for you and Jerry and for your other son who has lost a brother and a best friend. ((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))

Ginny St Pierre


----------



## Teresa (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, sending many many prayers to you and your family. There are no words now that I can find that are appropriate. Just know that you are loved and that we care.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty,

My heart breaks for you

My tears run

and yet neither can compare

to what you feel.

I am praying for you.


----------



## sparkle (Jun 10, 2006)

I am sitting here trying to swallow the lump in my throat. My heart is breaking for you. I can't imagine going through such a horrific experience. My deepest sympathies sent to you and your family. I remember seeing the pix posted of him...more specifically the close up with the orphan kitten reaching for his face...such a gentle soul. :no:

I'm doing my best to come up with something postive and comforting to say, but I'm at a loss. I'm just stunned. I've never talked to you in person, but please know that my wishes are sincere. I have three young children and I'm sitting here looking at my daughter...I just can't imagine the pain. If I can do anything...I don't know what...but anything...please don't hesitate.

As hard as it is, try to be brave for your other son. Hopefully, the prayers and support from your forum family will help a little. We all may not be able to be with you in person, but we are there in spirit!!

I'll be thinking of you!!




:



: :538: {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


----------



## SandyWI (Jun 10, 2006)

My deepest, most heart-felt condolences on the loss of your son.


----------



## maryann (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty, There are just no words to expess that will make this better. I am so very sorry. You are in

my every thougth and prayer. Your beautiful son, I am so very sorry. May God give you the strength

you will need .Maryann


----------



## LizardBreath (Jun 10, 2006)

Reading this just made me feel sick. I can't even imagine...

Just remember there are people all across the country (even the world) praying for you and your family.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty! I cannot possibly express how deeply devestated I am for you and Jerry and Dan. My thoughts are with you all and my heart.


----------



## Shari (Jun 10, 2006)

I am so very sorry Marty. :no:


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty so very sorry for your loss, I pray God gives you and your family the strength you need to get though these very hard days to follow. Just know that Michael is in heaven and will always be with you in your heart. There are no words to help you right now but know that we are all praying for you.

Rita


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty and family my husband Walt called from the horse show in Ashland Ohio to let me know what happened. Prayers and hugs sent your way. I called Sheryl and told her to let you know that you and your family are in our prayers. Please take care Frannie


----------



## Feather1414 (Jun 10, 2006)

No

I don't want to believe it.

Not Micheal, not my friend.

I don't know what else to say.

I miss you buddy, you most certainly never bored me with anthing. I wish more than anything I could come to your funeral.


----------



## Shawntelle (Jun 10, 2006)

I am so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## vvf (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty,

You have my deepest sympathy. Our prayers are with you on the loss of your wonderful son.


----------



## crponies (Jun 10, 2006)

I saw the title for this thread and I really hoped it meant something other than what it said. I am so sorry for your loss. Your family has suffered such a tremendous loss. May the God of all comfort (2 Cor. 1) help you through this time and wrap you in His love and peace.


----------



## tinacvt (Jun 10, 2006)

I am sorry for the loss of your son, may god keep you and your family in this your time of need. Godspeed Michael.


----------



## mizbeth (Jun 10, 2006)

I cannot even imagine this!

God will guide you through this Marty, I know how much you loved your boys!

Beth


----------



## Mercysmom (Jun 10, 2006)

:

Oh Marty!

You and your family are in my prayers...I cannot believe the posts... doesn't seem real!

{{{{{HUGS}}}}}

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Lisa (Jun 10, 2006)

I just told Stacey what happened and she is incredibly upset! She sends her thoughts to Marty, Jerry and Dan.


----------



## Tammie (Jun 10, 2006)

Dear Marty, Jerry and Dan my thoughts and prayers are with you! My heart breaks for you as I can imagine no greater loss than that of a child. May the angels wrap you and your family in their arms and may you find peace where there seems like only tragedy and tears.

God Bless you all!

Tammie~


----------



## zacharyfarms (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh dear sweet Marty, I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Michael..Please know that my prayers and thoughts are with you and Jerry and Dan. I have no words that can possibly console you at this time but know that Michael was a strong, wonderful young man that you will hold forever in your heart.


----------



## Untamed (Jun 10, 2006)

Dear Marty, Jerry, and Dan ~ I am at a total loss for words.

Right now only tears and the great sorrow in my heart speak for me.

Please know that we are with you all, in prayer and spirit in this your time of greatest sorrow.

Lovingly,

Lee & Cory


----------



## Pandora (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty & Family,

I am so sorry for your loss.

Melissa


----------



## Feather1414 (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I still can't even fathom the fact that Michael is gone. I miss him so incredibly much.

I know how I feel from a friend standpoint, I can't even imagine how you much feel.

Please accept my sincerest apologies. I miss him too. I will never get to talk to my favorite internet friend again. I know that barely compares to what you are going through.


----------



## miniapp (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty..

My sister Janie and I send all of our thoughts, love and prayers for you and your family. I cannot imagine the grief you must be feeling and I so wish that I was closer to help in whatever way I could..

May God hold you in his hands, guide you with his light and comfort you with his love...




: and know that ALL of us are here for you and your family, sweetheart...

Suzy Hooper and Janie Bigham

Big Hoop Miniatures and Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Jun 10, 2006)

May God be with you in this time of true tragedy. I will keep you in my prayers tonight and many nights to come.  I cant imagine the loss you feel. Please know that we all love you !!!

Lisa - Ozark


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty i just can't fathom the depth of such a horrendous thing about your beloved son. There are no words. I am so incredibly sorry for your loss and I am totally heartbroken for you and your family.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 10, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh my Gawd Marty....[/SIZE]

Never in a million years did I think this would happen when I saw the post about him being injured. Your family means so much to all of us on here. You are part of us. And many many tears have been shed for you pain on this day. We all wish we could take the pain away from you and Jerry. It is so incredibly not fair and not right and so sick. It is incomprehensible. I am so very devastatingly sorry. You are in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## nootka (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty, I cannot imagine your pain, and if I try to, I find I can't even breathe. And so I wish for you the strength to endure this as I know it will be a part of you for the rest of your life and for that I am so very incredibly sorry.

I just know that nothing I can say will even come close to assuaging your grief.

My sincere wish for you is some measure of peace in this time of devastation...

Liz M.


----------



## Beth (Jun 10, 2006)

*Marty, I can't even imagine the pain that you are experiencing. My prayers are with you and your family.*


----------



## Black Magic (Jun 10, 2006)

Dear Marty and Family,

I am so sorry for your loss. The world is a better place because your son was part of this universe. I am in utter shock. If there is anything we can do, please let us know.

God Bless you Marty, you are in our prayers tonight... and at church tomorrow.

Lynn W

I am sure that someday, you will be reunited with your loving son. I'm sure he's looking down on you, praying for you to be comforted.

Our sincere sorry at your loss.


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Marty,

I am praying for you and your family...my heart just breaks for you. I cannot imagine what you are going through right now - to lose your baby boy...I will pray that God wraps his loving arms around you and your family during this horrific time. Please know that we are with you in thought and prayer...we all love you so much.

God bless you all,

lisa


----------



## runaway ranch (Jun 10, 2006)

Shock and pain over your loss is overwhelming me, I can't begin to feel what you are experiencing. All my prayers, love, hugs.... anything you need.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty and Family -

Although we havben't had the priviledge of meeting you personally, we feel we know you through your many posts. Like Susanne said earlier, mere words cannot express the grief and sympathy we feel for you all. Please accept our most profound sympathy, our love, and our prayers.

Mark & Sharon


----------



## Fullmoon (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, you and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Chariot Ron (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty and Family,

Not sure what to say, my first time to post and I have to just tell Marty and her family how sorry I am to here what has happened. Just had the pleasure to meet Marty and Sheryl even though I have spoke to Marty and Sheryl both on the phone. Ms. Marty please believe me you and your family have been in thoughts since I heard the news today from Minih. I do plan to call but will give you time to be with family and your friends there. Please take care and know that you are being thought of. Ron Hayes


----------



## Tami (Jun 10, 2006)

I am so, so sorry to hear about your son. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## flflyingw (Jun 10, 2006)

Dear Marty and Family

I love you.

FLFlyingW/Donna and Family


----------



## miniaddiction (Jun 10, 2006)

Dearest Marty and Family

Our deepest sympathies to you. I cannot even begin to imagine what you are going through. Words are so small at a time like this. I only wish I could give you a real hug. So so sorry Marty.

Love and Hugs, Helen


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jun 10, 2006)

Dear God, Marty, I am so sorry.... I have no words that will help right now. Praying for strength for you and your family in this tradgedy. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## KarenB (Jun 10, 2006)

Marty and Family

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine going through the loss of a son or daughter. God be with you.

Karen


----------



## Jaysie (Jun 10, 2006)

Dearest Marty

Im am so very sorry to hear about your precious son.

I will be keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

xxx


----------



## LisaF. (Jun 11, 2006)

OMG Marty...I know I have never got to meet you and your family ...but, through the forum I felt like I almost knew each and everyone of you.

Like others I just don't know what to say. My stomach is just in knots. Please know you and your family will be in my prayers. God will get you and your family through this.

I also didn't know other mother's had been through this on the forum. My heart just hurts for each and everyone of you. I can't even imagine.

Please Marty e-mail me, call me, anything if you need to.

I am just so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty,

I am new to the forum, and new to the mini world. I know we have never met, but you have been there for me when I asked for help when I first got my mini's. What happened to you and your family was a horrible act from someone who didn't care. You are a caring, loving person. ... When I lost my mom, I heard it happened for a reason. I didn't understand, what the reason could ever been. It has been almost 4 yrs now, and I think I'm starting to see it. She isn't really gone, I can feel her with me sometimes. When I really need a hug, or I love you, I don't get one. But I have gotten more strength from her. There has been so much that has happened in my life since she died, that I know before I would have never been able to make it threw another day. But, I'm still here, because I know she is here with me to help me. Michael will always be with you. And in time, you will begin to feel he is back with you...Then you will be able to look back and see that you really didn't loose him-- when you start healing, he will be there with his strength....

Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I wish I lived closer, or had the extra money for travel, because I would be there in a heart beat to do anything to try to help.. You were when I needed help... But if you ever need to talk, I'm just a click away, like you were for me..





:


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jun 11, 2006)

...His light now numbers the stars, instead of here on earth, my dear friend. If only I could give you the comfort you gave me in my time of need...

There are no possible words for you and yours at this time. God be with all of you and give you strength through the horror of this senseless nightmare.

I cannot even imagine... My love and support for all of you.


----------



## hhpminis (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty, dear Marty,

All I can say is that you are dearly loved and I hope that somehow gives you a bit of comfort. This is a terrible terrible tragedy and my deepest sympathy goes out to you and your family at this time.

My brother was killed by a drunk driver when I was 17, he was 20. The feeling never totally goes away but it gets easier with time.

I am so very very sorry, I really dont know what to say except I love you and you are in my thoughts, and prayers for strength and peace that excels all thought.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Nickermaker (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved son, Michael. I can't even begin to imagine the pain and sorrow all of you must be going through. The entire family will be in my thoughts and prayers. My sincere sympathy.


----------



## 4mymirage (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty,

Words seem so inadequate...

Please know our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time of need!




:


----------



## CyndiM (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty you are all in our thoughts and prayers. Our very deepest sympathy.


----------



## CAM (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty, I haven't been on the forum much lately and just signed on to see what I have missed. I feel like this must be a dream. How could this have happened? A mother's worse nightmare. There is absolutely nothing I can say to make the pain go away. This is so tragic and gut wrenching to read and I am so incredibly sorry for your family. The grief...my God...why did this have to happen?



:


----------



## Carol the Night Owl (Jun 11, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Marty, I have no more words than many of the others who have posted here before me. All I can say is that I am so sorry. I hope that some day you will be able to come here and look at the outpouring of love for you and your family that has been posted here, and that it will comfort you a little. God bless and help you through this horrible loss.[/SIZE]


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty, My deepest sympathy goes to you, Jerry and Dan, over the loss of your son/brother, Michael. You have shared his joys, quirks, loves and growth from child into young adulthood with us on the forum. We all feel we have lost a family member.

Prayers to your entire family that God grants you his Peace in dealing with the life he chose to take home. A senseless tragedy, without reason, it seems. Know that he is watching over you now, from Heaven. I'm certain you will see him and Frosty at the Bridge, when your own time here ends. Please know we hold you in our prayers and thoughts -- pages of posts attest to this. We all want to give you the strength you will need to endure this unbelievable pain.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty, so terribly sorry to read this. What a horrible loss for your family.

One of my closest friend's son was murdered in January, he was almost 21. It is beyond devestating for everyone, but mind numbing for the parents and siblings.

It is unimaginable what you are feeling and dealing with - something a parent should never have to experience. Please know your sorrow is being shared by the Forum family and your son, Michael, is at peace with God.

All our most heartfelt prayers, and thoughts are with you now and in the coming months.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey buddy



. I am afraid I didn't know all of this until Mona called me this evening. I have been away from the computer for most of the weekend and almost dropped the phone when Mona told me this evening. I still can't believe it, nor can I sleep. My heart breaks for you and your family sweetie. Oh my GOD! My first reaction after getting off the phone was "WHY, WHY, WHY?" Even though I heard Mona say the words, I still couldn't believe that such a tragedy had occured!!!! Michael was always fun to talk to on the phone when I called you :bgrin, a real sweet kid and yes both your boys loved to joke around :bgrin Marty, I wish I lived closer because I would wrap you in my arms and let you know you aren't alone, you have an entire "family" here who care very very much for you. Who want so bad to take away the pain you and your family are feeling. I wanted to call you so bad tonight but I knew I would be of no help in the state I was in. I know you will be surrounded by family members that are flying in for the funeral and I pray that each one of us remembers the importance of being there for you after the funeral, in the days following.... And oh Daniel, how you must hurt sweet child losing your brother. I pray that your friends wrap you in their loving embrace and help you get through this.

I am so very sorry my friend for loss, I pray you find the strenght in the words being posted here and I pray that you take some comfort in knowing that others grieve with you during this time.


----------



## wiccanz (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty

My very deepest sympathies to you and your family, I can't begin to imagine how this must feel for you, many, many thoughts of love and strength are coming your way.

Brigid


----------



## sedeh (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh Marty, My heart is just breaking for you, Dan and Jerry. I've been working this weekend and haven't been online. Kathi(wcr) called me at work and told me the horrible news. My heart just sank. It's now the wee hours and I have just gotten home from work and read all the responses from the forum. You have got to feel the love that has been pouring through this forum for you and your family. This forum is like a satelite family and you have been touched from all over the world. You are a special person and have given us such pleasure with your posts. To have this happen is just unthinkable. I pray that you get strength from our posts. Jerry and Dan need you and so do we. I cannot imagine the pain you are in. To lose a child is unthinkable and Michael seemed very special. God be with you all.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 11, 2006)

OMG! I just read this, I am in Shock! :no: Oh Marty, my heart goes out to you and your family, I can't even imagine the pain you are feeling. You are all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cronewolf (Jun 11, 2006)

No words ,so sorry.


----------



## CountryHaven (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh Marty. There are no words to express the sorrow. It just doesn't seem real. It doesn't seem possible. My deepest prayers are for you and your family at this time. It just doesn't seem adequate.


----------



## CharmedMinis (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty, I am so sorry! I don't have the words in me to say more.

He was such a beautiful soul and will be missed greatly.


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty, I have been away and just now found out about it. There are no words to make it better. I pray that God will be with you and comfort you and keep you.


----------



## zoeleeme (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty and Family, I cannot express the sorrow we feel for your family....You know, we go on in our daily lives NEVER expecting someting like this...in an instant, how a normal day turns into a life time of un-normal ( I know that's not a word! It's just an expression) My daughter is 12 years old (miniwonders) and she too is saddened by your families loss!

*You and your family have shared your lives on this forum and we feel as though we know you, even though we have never met or even talked to one another*! We would get on the forum daily to see if you had posted ANYTHING! You and your family are such a blessing and have brought many a smile to our faces. And now ....? Marty, Jerry and Dan...You are so deeply in my heart, I think about you and can only imagine how hard this is for you all!

I pray you will be comforted...We Love You




: Linda and Carly


----------



## Erin (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty,

I am so sorry. We're all here for you.

Erin


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 11, 2006)

The hurt of a Mom losing a child is the greatest. I will pray for your broken heart & soul. I am so sorry


----------



## Al B (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty,

Words cannot express the deep sorrow we are feeling for you and your family at this time. Our thoughts and Prayers are with you.


----------



## fieriq (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty,

I'm so sorry for your loss. Words fail me at a time like this but know that you and your family are in our hearts and prayers. {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} from California.


----------



## tagalong (Jun 11, 2006)

Nothing I can say will be good enough, express the right feelings, or ease your pain at this time.

(((HUGS))))

We are all out here thinking of you and your family....


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh my.. I am sitting here in disbelief.. I don't know what to say. I am so sorry, God bless you and your family.. Really.


----------



## SWA (Jun 11, 2006)

> (Mona @ Jun 11 2006, 11:50 AM)
> 
> 
> > (SWA @ Jun 10 2006, 10:42 PM) Thank you Sheryl. We are still hoping to hear back from Mona and ML. We so hope to help however possible. God bless you.
> ...


Hi Mona,

I have received your PM a bit ago. We have our volunteers ready, and we will open up auction efforts here shortly. In addition we can accept any donations for Marty and her family. If any would like to contribute by PayPal, our PayPal Account email is:

[email protected]

Any one who wishes to contribute, please specify their contribution to: "Garrison Family Efforts".

100% of any contributions by PayPal will go directly to Marty's family. Our foundation will cover all fees/costs, so that any and all proceeds will be fully benefited to their family. Our proceeds collected either by monetary donations and/or auction efforts will be given by "Check" from our Foundation's Bank Account, in one full lump sum, at the closing of all auction listings.

If any would like to contribute by Check or Money Orders, please make payable to "IHSF, Inc.", and you are welcome to direct them to our Foundation at:

IHSF, Inc.

c/o Garrison Family Efforts

P. O. Box 37

Paisley, FL 32767

Or you can mail them directly to Marty's family at the address previously posted her by Sheryl:

Garrison Family

Rt. 2 Box 146

Pikeville, Tenn 37367

When bids are placed on any auction listings posted by "IHSF, Inc.", at closing of the listings, please either submit payment through our PayPal Account, within the listing's check out, or send your check/MO to the address above, made payable to "IHSF, Inc.". Just be sure you disclose in the MEMO of your check, that those proceeds are for "*Garrison Family Efforts*".

Ok, if anyone would like to donate any items for our auction efforts please contact either myself, by email or PM, or you can contact our IHSF Auction Efforts Coordinator, Stephanie Driver, also a forum member here, under Steph_D, or you can email her at: [email protected]

So far we have several folks willing to donate toward these efforts with various items and including a Stallion Service for your bidding. These items will be posted TODAY, and once listed, I will come back and post here, that folks can start their biddings for them.

THANK YOU EVERYONE who contributes and assists with these efforts for Marty and her family.

GOD BLESS EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU!

*EDITED: Just to let you all aware too, that the proceeds collected from these efforts will be forwarded to Marty and her family for them to expend however needed for them to do so, whether it's for funeral service expenses, or a monument marker in Michael's memory for his family at his gravesite, or for any additional family to be able to lodge with them through their time of need, food provisions, or however else they may need.*


----------



## IHSF Inc. (Jun 11, 2006)

Hello,

Many have asked how they can help... You are welcome to donate however you feel lead. By monetary contribution, or by an item for auction.

Just, please, we ask that any donors of auction listings, please help with cost of mailing your item to the winning bidder at the auction's close. Once the item has closed for bidding, and payment has been confirmed received, we will notify the donor of that item so they can send their item directly to the winning bidder of that item.

For those willing to contribute Stallion Service auctions, we ask that you assume full costs and responsibility arrangements to follow through with your service to your winning bidder as well. Again, once the service listing has closed for bidding, and payment has been confirmed received, we will notify the donor of that service so they can make contact and proceed with arrangements directly with the winning bidder of that service.

THANK YOU AGAIN TO ALL WHO CONTRIBUTE AND ASSIST WITH THESE EFFORTS!



:

In His Hands,

IHSF Volunteers


----------



## Marion (Jun 11, 2006)

I am so sorry. I know words don't express how we feel. I am sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty ..

After reading through everyone's comments .....i cant say anything that will heal your heart. When i first heard of what happened, it was at the show and Fran told me ..the first thing i said was 'No ...No ..It cant be, how could something like that happen to someone like Marty'.

Marty you nor your family deserved this in anyway. I'm tor up myself at the moment and everytime i thought of what happened ..my heart ached.

I still remember when you called me at christmas and he was in the background goofing off ....i just wish i could have known then and told him not to go out that night.

God will watch over your and your family!

You & He will always be in my prayers.

Leeana H.


----------



## nicole (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh Marty

Words cannot express how sorry I am for you and your family

Our deepest Sympathy

Nicole


----------



## Sandy_M. (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh Dearest Marty, we are like family here and I feel as though I know you 'in person'. We all have laughed together and cried together, griped together and rejoiced together, shared each others joys and sorrows. But NOTHING prepares us for what you've had to experience!

Please believe that I speak for all of your thousands of personal friends when I say that our love and thoughts are carrying you through this horrific tragedy.

Sandy Martin

Serenity Acres

your new neighbor in western NC


----------



## appymini (Jun 11, 2006)

Marty, So sorry to hear what happened to your Michael.


----------



## Jess P (Jun 11, 2006)

I got on the forum today after a long weekend and realized something wasn't right.

I am in total shock, I am sitting here trying to hold back tears for someone I do not know. You and your family do not deserve this, let alone anyone else.

My thoughts and prayers are with you tonight.

RIP Michael, you will be missed


----------



## HJF (Jun 11, 2006)

I am *so* sorry. I wish so badly that I could ease your pain. I will be praying for you and your family and keep you in my thoughts often. He sounded like a wonderful young man and I can't keep you all out of my mind even though I have never met you all. Marty, you seem like such a wonderful person and I don't know why something like this would happen to you and your family.

I am so sorry.


----------



## JennyB (Jun 11, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Marty I don't know you, but that doesn't matter...You and your entire Family are in my prayers



: and condolences for the tragic loss of your son, Michael..



: I can't even imagine what it feels like or what you will feel for the rest of your life :no: ...Just know he is now in GOD's Loving arms and is safe and happy![/SIZE]

Prayers



:

Blessings



:

and

Condolences



:

Jenny


----------



## luckymeacres (Jun 11, 2006)

> You and your family have shared your lives on this forum and we feel as though we know you, even though we have never met or even talked to one another! We would get on the forum daily to see if you had posted ANYTHING! You and your family are such a blessing and have brought many a smile to our faces. And now ....? Marty, Jerry and Dan...You are so deeply in my heart, I think about you and can only imagine how hard this is for you all! I pray you will be comforted...We Love You



This says it all I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Dona (Jun 11, 2006)

NO! :no:

I haven't been on the computer for a couple of days.....have been an emotional wreck from losing our little dog to a brain tumor...and then the next day, our son got married.

So, I just got online tonite for the first time this weekend & saw this horrific tragedy had happend!

Dear, dear Marty,

I know nothing I can say will ease your pain right now. Grief is a very personal road one must travel. But please know I am here for you ANYTIME you need to talk. I am just heartsick for you & Jerry & Dan.

I will be keeping you all in my prayers & hope that the love & prayers from ALL your Forum Family will be a comfort when you are ready to read them.

God Bless you & Jerry & Dan.....and God Bless Michael's soul.




:


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh, my, I have just gotten on today after being gone all weekend.... what can I say? I'm sitting here in tears....

God bless you, Marty, and Dan and Jerry. And Godspeed, Michael.

Lucy


----------



## kareng (Jun 11, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I wish there was something I could say to ease your pain. I will be praying for you and your family.

Take care,

kareng


----------



## Tony (Jun 12, 2006)

I must join all the others in expressing my most profound condolences. If there is anything that I can do to help you, do not hesitate to ask. Our prayers are with you and I added your family to the prayer list at First Baptist Church in Austin this morning.

Tony Greaves


----------



## bobby dazzler (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Marty

I am so very sorry. I have been reading what has happened to your darling sweet son, Michael and your family. From what I have read, Michael was an outstanding young lad, who was loved by everybody that knew him. I dont know you at all but just wanted to say I am so sorry and your family is in my thoughts. Nothing can ever prepare any parent for this. I have 4 boys and will cherish them and hug them a little tighter tonight. Love Kerrie


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

: Marty and Family:

My heart is breaking for all of you. I am so sorry for your precious loss. I pray that God will surround all of you with His love and comfort while supplying everyone with everthing needed during this most difficult time. God bless you all.

Joan




: Marty and Family:

My heart is breaking for all of you. I am so sorry for your precious loss. I pray that God will surround all of you with His love and comfort while supplying everyone with everthing needed during this most difficult time. God bless you all.

Joan


----------



## Beccy (Jun 12, 2006)

Marty, I am so, so very sorry for the loss your family has suffered. As so many others have said, no words could possibly ease the pain, but please know that you are all in our thoughts and prayers. God Bless you.

Rebecca, Randy and family.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 12, 2006)

Marty, you don't know me but believe me, there are so many of us out here that you don't know that feel we do know you and we are all pulling for you!!!

I am so sorry about this terrible tragedy, as I look at my 5 year old son I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through and I hope I never find out.

I am so happy that you have found a "cause" and way to channel the anger you must be feeling towards something positive as well as a wonderful way to honor Michael's life.

Keep hanging in there...

HUGS,

Shelley

http://www.trulyyoursfarm.com


----------



## Jeannie B (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Marty, I am so very sorry for your loss! Please know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MyBarakah (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi,

I have not been on here for over a week.....

Oh My......... I am just 'froze' here in shock! How awful! I know there are no words to even start to ease any pain....

I have 2 young boys...... and to hear you lossing your son...... makes me ill to my stomach and tears just poor out! Our whole life as mothers (parents) we raise our kids to protect them from things like this.....

I have this huge lump in my throat and am kinda at a loss for words.... I'm bad at this kind of stuff! I am sooooo terribly sorry!

I have a bunch of stuff on ebay this week for sale and will be contributing to your memorial fund! I am sooo terribly sorry! I wish I could do more to help!

If you'd ever like a portrait or picture drawn for rememberance (i'd be happy to do one for you (for free) .... please feel free to ask!

My condolences!

Sincerly,

Chesa


----------



## Miss_Fortune (Jun 12, 2006)

I never got to know you or your son Michael, but through the stories & pictures you shared with the forum. Even then I could tell he was special. He had a beautiful spirit & heart. Im not sure what to write. :no: I cant imagine where you find the strength to continue. You are in my thoughts & prayers.

A little time on earth he spent Till God for Him, His angel sent.

Love is eternal.

My peace I leave you.

Lorna


----------



## Bluerocket (Jun 12, 2006)

Marty - hugs, love, prayers, warm thoughts ---sharing your anger.

Just now seeing all this.

JJay


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jun 12, 2006)

MY HEART AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IN THIS TIME OF GRIEVING.

SENDING CYBER HUGS AND NUZZLES,

SUSAN AND THE TINY MITE CREW


----------



## Karma Creek Minis (Jun 12, 2006)

: Marty, I wish you and your family Light and Love. even though it seems so easy to give up, you cant! I can only imagine the pain, It truely hurts to lose someone close and dear to you, but sometimes god has other plans and no matter how we want that person to stay here, we are just a small piece to gods big plan. I lost my father, on 01-01-01 to cancer, he was my best friend and only 45yrs old way to young to go. No ones experience is ever the same, but please know *we ALL Love you and the forum would not be the same without you Marty!*

Kristine (((((Hugs))))))


----------



## Sherry (Jun 12, 2006)

Marty, Jerry, Dan:

You are like family to all of us even though we have never met. You brought your life experiences to the forum & shared your sorrow, laughter, tears & joy thru the years. Remember we are all here for you now in your time of sorrow. Know that each & everyone one of us care deeply for you & would do anything to help in anyway possible. We will all be there to comfort & support you. Across the nation there are candles being lit, flowers given, donations to honor Michael, volunteers donating hours to local vets in Michaels name & various other showers of love to let you know we along with you will never forget one of God's most precious gifts to us "our children". You know he needed Michael & how much of a sacrifice it will be for you but we will be here for you now & in the days ahead. Tomorrow, Michael will receive his wings!

Sherry


----------



## [email protected] River (Jun 13, 2006)

Marty,

I have been away too but, words cannot express how sorry I am to hear about your son. I admired him for what he did for those kittens. The worst things always happen to the best people! Your forum family is here for you!

Sending prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jun 13, 2006)

Marty, Jerri, and Dan

I am so deeply sorry for your loss, of a son and a brother. I can't even begin to image

the pain you all are feeling. I was like everyone so shock, so heart sicken, and so so heart

broken for you all. I have called and talk to you all several times over the weekend. I just

wanted to be there with you, someway. You are like family to all of us even though we have

never met. We all feel like we have lost a family member. Michael meant so much to all of us.

You have shared your family with us, you have brought your joys, your laughter, your funny

stories to all of us. I only hope you all will know how much each of you mean to us, how deeply

each of us all feel about you, how deeply I feel about each of you.

It is amazing to see that across the world Michael has touched so many lives, that candles

being lit, flowers given, donations to honor Michael.

I know the days ahead will be very hard, long roads ahead. But Michael would want you all to

live life to the fullest, to smile, and to be happy, he would want you all to go on living for

his memory. I feel he will be watching from Heaven and smiling down on all you.

I pray God will keep you all in his precious hands, and hold you tight, and shower you with his

love.

We all love you Marty, Jerri and Dan

Vicky & Family


----------



## dtdminis (Jun 13, 2006)

Marty ~

Although I've ever met you, and we have never talked ... like so many others, I feel as though I know you from the way you have shared yourself and your family here on this forum.

Until now, I have been unable to express the horror, sorrow and pain I have felt since first hearing about Michael. I had no words. I am the mother of 3 boys, and your tragedy hits so close to home that it takes my breath away. I wish each of us here that have been so touched by your tragedy could take a small piece of your pain for our own so that your sorrow could be eased in some small way.

I just want you to know that you and Jerry and Dan and all of the rest of your family are in my heart, my thoughts and my prayers - especially today as you must bid him your public farewell. May Michael's shining light reach you in these dark, dark days and help you find your way back into the light.

God bless you all.

Godspeed Michael.

Love,

Nancy

dtdminis


----------



## lyn_j (Jun 13, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Marty, I was gone all weekend, found out about this at a show. I am so deeply sorry words can not express...... Am praying for you and your family. God knows that Michael was living for Him and was ready to die with Jesus in his heart. Doesnt make it any easier for us but know that ke is now safe in the arms of Jesus and you neednt worry about him anymore. That doesnt mean that you wont miss him always but he is happy in Heaven.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Jaxjag2000 (Jun 13, 2006)

OH MARTY!!! I am soooooo, soooo very sorry!!! *hug* My deepest concerns and prayers are with you.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 13, 2006)

Do not stand at my grave and weep,

I am not there, I do not sleep.

I am a thousand winds that blow,

I am the diamond glints on snow,

I am the gentle showers of rain,

I am the fields of ripening grain.

When you awaken in the morning's hush

I am the swift uplifting rush

Of beautiful birds in circling flight,

I am the starshine of the night.

I am in the flowers that bloom,

I am in a quiet room.

I am in the birds that sing,

I am in each lovely thing.

Do not stand at my grave and cry,

I am not there.

I do not die.

Just, finally, found this and I'm putting it here and sending it to Marty as well.


----------



## MountainViewMiniatures (Jun 13, 2006)

Marty

THere are no words I can offer that will ease your pain, but know I am so so sorry and keeping ou and your family in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## minimule (Jun 13, 2006)

Marty there are no words. Like others have said, I only know you and your boys through this forum but my heart sank when I saw this. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## as if by magic 2 (Jun 13, 2006)

Marty and family, a poem i found when my dad died suddenly:

Life's Clock

The clock of life is wound but once, and no man has the power

To tell just where the hands will stop, at late or early hour.

To lose one's wealth is sad indeed, to lose one's health is more

To lose one's soul is such a loss, as no man can restore

The present only is our own, live, love, toil with a will

Place no faith in "tomorrow" for the clock may then be still.

Michael's life clock stopped all to soon, for those that loved him and will never forget him.

I also believe we are all given a number of footsteps in our lifetime, some just are given more than others

Smile for the everlasting memories, laugh for the goodtimes we shared, and know I am always in your heart.

Lillian


----------



## journey (Jun 13, 2006)

Marty, Jerry and Dan,

I just read this for the first time today. I am terribly sorry to hear this. I could not imagine losing a child. If there is anything at all you need please contact me.

Mary


----------



## Windstorm Minis (Jun 14, 2006)

My heart breaks for you and your family during this terrible tragedy you must suffer through. My

thoughts and prayers are with you.

Although your precious son is in the arms of the angels now, he will always be with you in your heart.

My deepest condolences and sympathy to your entire family.

LisaZ


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jun 14, 2006)

Open letter to Marty.

"Hey buddy, been thinking of you all day today, heck, been thinking of you since we spoke on the weekend. Just wanted you to know that I went to a 12:15 mass today during my lunch hour at work. It was St-Patrick's Basilica, beautiful church. They have masses every day during the week at lunch time. I was going to go only to light a candle for Michael but I did get there in time for mass. The priest said "today we are celebrating "St. Anthony", the patron saint of "things lost" :new_shocked: It was a beautiful mass and at the end of the service I went to light the candle and above at that very spot was the most beautiful stain glass window with Angels. I just wanted you to know buddy that when I saw those angels I thought of Michael. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## wewindwalker (Jun 14, 2006)

Marty, Jerry and Dan

I'm so sorry to hear this but I am glad that I got to meet him. He was a sweet boy and will be missed.

God bless and keep you all safe in your time of need.




:


----------



## Mijke (Jun 14, 2006)

Marty, Jerry and Dan,

I only know you from Marty's stories here on the forum. From what I read you must all be very proud of Michael. Who he was, what he did and meant for this world. He touched many hearts all over this world. He will be greatly missed by all who knew and loved him. I wish you all comfort in the process to come and wish you all a very bright future, with Michael living on in all he has done and accomplished, all he has touched, in all your and our hearts and memories.



:




:

Mijke


----------



## whitney (Jun 14, 2006)

Marty, I'm so terribly sorry.

Michaels first hug was from the LORD. The next was a very large BEAR hug from his grandpa. He's there with him now and safe in his arms, and it looks like your dad may not let loose of him.

He's surrounded by family, and he is OK!

He is where we all want to be....... in the HEARTS and MINDS of many and in HEAVEN (A place of GREAT happiness).


----------



## anita (Jun 14, 2006)

Wasn't online a couple of days. I am in shock, don't know what to say.

My heart goes out to Marty, Jerry, Dan and family

Deepest condolences

Anita


----------

